# how can i add europe maps on my Garmin Nuvi 250W GPS?



## bindudhindsa

Hello Guys, 
I have Garmin GPS nuvi 250w purchased in Canada . I have north amercian maps preloaded in it .I want to upload Europe maps on my device. Do I need to pay again to do this. Do we have any website available which can help me do this. I already attached my GPS device with my computer. Please suggest 
Thanks 
Pal


----------



## DonaldG

Hi

Yes, you can upload new maps into your nuvi 250.
Visit the Garmin website, locate your product. Click on the 'Map' tab. At the bottom of the page, you will see the link to purchase additional maps. (Download or on sd card)

See this link


----------



## bindudhindsa

Is there any place where i can get for free or cheaper? its very expensive to buy one from Garmin


----------

